# Dog food



## Guest (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi,
I am new to field retrieving. I dabble in conformation, and am satisfied with the products we are using for our dogs with regard to coat, age and digestive aspects. My husband is doing the field work, but I manage the "grunt work". (feeding, cleaning, bathing,nails etc) I am interested in what advice knowledgable field people could give us on feeding a future Field Champion.
Thanks, Jill


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

find a food with 26% protein or higher and 18% or higher fat. Eukanuba, Diamond and many others make good 30/20 foods. The Iams corporation has put out much literature on the feeding needs of the true working dog.
http://www.eukanuba-scienceonline.com/


http://www.eukanuba-scienceonline.com/pdf/library/Sporting_Dog_2002.zip


http://www.eukanuba-scienceonline.com/pdf/library/Nutrition_for_Compete_Dogs_2000.zip


Cray


----------

